# Ottoman Turk Pocket Watch Movement



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

An old mechanism bearing the name 'HAKIKAT' which is Turkish for 'TRUTH'. Very approximate dimensions- can't find my digital caliper - for the movement is 43mm in diameter and 7mm thick (plus 2mm more at the keys).

Question 1 Can the movement be identified?

Question 2 What chance is there of finding a suitable case?














































Question 3 Given the movement has at least one part missing, the pawl for the spring drum, is it worth the bother?

TIA

Julian (L)


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Julian,

I can't identify the movement myself but i'm sure there are people who would know.

In answer to the problem with the click, i wouldnt have though it would be too greater problem to re-manufacturer one.

As for the size it sounds like a 19 ligne which would be 43.15mm. its not the most common size movement but you could pick up a silver one with a duff movement on the bay for Â£30.

My only advice would be before you start make sure its all there as sometimes you find that for the cost you could have bought a complete one especially during the gold boom that were having.

It is a lovely looking movement and i like the Turkish numerals.

For some infomation you cold try www.balkan-arms.com nothing for sale just some guys collection i think.

Regards steve


----------

